# Men's soccer conference play starts this week



## espola (Sep 29, 2016)

Several choices for men's college soccer tonight  --

Big West --

Cal Poly at Fullerton
UC Davis at Northridge
Sac State at Irvine
UCSB at Riverside

Pac 6 --

Oregon State at SDSU
Washington at UCLA

All games at 7PM.


----------



## espola (Sep 30, 2016)

Last night's results --

Big West --

Cal Poly 1-2 at Fullerton
UC Davis 1-2 at Northridge (all 3 goals by PK)
Sac State 2-1 at Irvine
UCSB 2-2 at Riverside

Pac 6 --

Oregon State 1-1 at SDSU (SDSU man down for 19 minutes)
Washington 4-0 at UCLA


----------



## espola (Oct 2, 2016)

Second round of Big West games --

Cal Poly 0-1 at Riverside
UCSB 2-1 at Fullerton
Sac State 0-1 at Northridge
Davis 3-2 at Irvine


----------



## Upper-V (Oct 3, 2016)

espola said:


> Second round of Big West games --
> 
> Cal Poly 0-1 at Riverside
> UCSB 2-1 at Fullerton
> ...


I'm very surprised by Cal Poly's 0-2 start in conference play. Hopefully, for their sake, they will pick up some wins soon.


----------



## espola (Oct 3, 2016)

Upper-V said:


> I'm very surprised by Cal Poly's 0-2 start in conference play. Hopefully, for their sake, they will pick up some wins soon.


In pre-conference play, CP had one of the toughest schedules in the country.  It was thought that things would go easier once they started playing conference games.  Not so far.  There have been a few disruptions in the team and coaching staff in the last few years, so that may be showing through.


----------



## espola (Oct 3, 2016)

Pac 5+1 play has some surprises, with San Diego State in first place after beating Washington in OT.

http://rpiupdatemenssoccer.blogspot.com/2016/08/pacific-12-conference-standings.html


----------



## Upper-V (Oct 3, 2016)

espola said:


> In pre-conference play, CP had one of the toughest schedules in the country.  It was thought that things would go easier once they started playing conference games.  Not so far.  There have been a few disruptions in the team and coaching staff in the last few years, so that may be showing through.


Hopefully, they'll do well against 2-0 CSUN on Thursday at home. CSUN seems to be on a bit of a roll, although, all three goals in their game against UC Davis were PK's. Agreed, they have had some rough patches the last couple of years


----------

